# Push pull legs effective for women?



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm currently doing a split...

Mon - legs/glutes

Tues - rest

Weds - shoulders, back

Thurs - bis, tris, abs

Friday - rest

Saturday - hammies & glutes

Sunday - shoulders & cardio

things aren't happening as quickly as I'd like. Maybe this is because I'm female, or my diet is not working for me. I'm trying to build my glutes to epic proportions and I love big rounded delts, I'm going for the bikini kind of look. Im

naturally very straight up and down and find it hard to build muscle.

Any sugestions? I'm wondering if a push/pull/legs split may work better for me. Food wise, I'm bulking so I've relaxed my diet a lot. Aim for 150g protein a day and am pretty lax with carbs/fat at the moment. I've gone from 9 stone to 10.5ish, I've put fat on my hips (it always goes there :|) I can feel more muscle underneath but I want more. Now. I'm gonna start cutting at the end of March, any tips for packing on muscle until then?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

First thing I would say is you train your you have a 3 day run where you don't have a rest day and glutes get done twice. Your legs/glutes are big muscle groups and will hit your nervous system pretty hard to, so if you do want to train them twice a week, you really need a rest day between. Maybe move Saturdays session to Friday and have Saturday off.

Also how's your technique? Reason I ask is because of the size of them muscles you really want to emphasize on the negatives as well as the positive reps. It will really get to them deep muscle fibers.

Finally, what is your set/rep range? Some people find it better to build legs and glutes with increased weight and dropiing down to 3-5 rep range, rather than the typical 3/10


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey!

Before I started dieting, I did p/p/l (a variation of)... but 4 days a week. No cardio.

So its ideal imo.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> First thing I would say is you train your you have a 3 day run where you don't have a rest day and glutes get done twice. Your legs/glutes are big muscle groups and will hit your nervous system pretty hard to, so if you do want to train them twice a week, you really need a rest day between. Maybe move Saturdays session to Friday and have Saturday off.
> 
> Also how's your technique? Reason I ask is because of the size of them muscles you really want to emphasize on the negatives as well as the positive reps. It will really get to them deep muscle fibers.
> 
> Finally, what is your set/rep range? Some people find it better to build legs and glutes with increased weight and dropiing down to 3-5 rep range, rather than the typical 3/10


Yeah it's the way my schedule works, I know it's not ideal to not have a rest day between the two legs days. I work 50+ hours a week and I do one late shift where I start at 1pm (Mondays) so I fit legs in in the morning and Saturday is usually my day off. I like to have time after legs to chill out a bit! It's easier to switch them round in the summer when I'm not knackered from work - the extra daylight seems to make me a lot more awake.

I usually do 12, 10, 8 getting heavier reps wise. I like the idea of throwing a really heavy fourth set of 5 in though. I'm not sure about my form, it's good I think! I will pay more attention to the negative though - thanks!


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey!
> 
> Before I started dieting, I did p/p/l (a variation of)... but 4 days a week. No cardio.
> 
> So its ideal imo.


Hi! Oh fab...what routine were you doing and did you get good gains from it?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

my partner does ppl mon/weds/fri and does ok cardio and abs tues or thrs

mon is chest/delts/tris

tues is back/trap/bis

fri is quads/hams/calf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

P/P/L is a very effective way for females to train all 10 of my female clients have done P/P/L at some point in there plans all with success.....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JayessBee said:


> Hi! Oh fab...what routine were you doing and did you get good gains from it?


Diet was spot on and so was the PPL training so I guess gains were made...  I was/am still quite high bf% so will see what's underneath.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> P/P/L is a very effective way for females to train all 10 of my female clients have done P/P/L at some point in there plans all with success.....


Have they managed to build decent muscle through ppl?


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Diet was spot on and so was the PPL training so I guess gains were made...  I was/am still quite high bf% so will see what's underneath.


What bf are you now? I got down to around 17% last summer and there was nothing underneath haha so I can't wait for this summer  I haven't had my bf measured in ages but it's quite high I reckon!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JayessBee said:


> Have they managed to build decent muscle through ppl?


i wrote a reply and then thought i would ask you a question so my answer would address the question better, why do you think this method training would not build decent muscle? is it because of the days in the gym or volume etc?


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i wrote a reply and then thought i would ask you a question so my answer would address the question better, why do you think this method training would not build decent muscle? is it because of the days in the gym or volume etc?


I think it's more to do with not doing as many isolation exercises as I'm used to. And yeah, days in the gym factors too but not so much.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JayessBee said:


> What bf are you now? I got down to around 17% last summer and there was nothing underneath haha so I can't wait for this summer  I haven't had my bf measured in ages but it's quite high I reckon!


I measured at 17% in December last year (after ppl) so less than that now. Will be measuring again soon I should think!


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> I measured at 17% in December last year (after ppl) so less than that now. Will be measuring again soon I should think!


I love that you think that's high haha! :scared:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JayessBee said:


> I think it's more to do with not doing as many isolation exercises as I'm used to. And yeah, days in the gym factors too but not so much.


Isolation exercises don't build muscle tissue as much as compounds, for a female the basics give better results over isolation exercises as a whole as they create more of a Natural GH and Test release........as for days in the gym that is irrelevant as long as you are hitting it hard whilst in the gym and resting when your not.

So to answer your question yes it does build decent tissue for some better than more frequent training


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Isolation exercises don't build muscle tissue as much as compounds, for a female the basics give better results over isolation exercises as a whole as they create more of a Natural GH and Test release........as for days in the gym that is irrelevant as long as you are hitting it hard whilst in the gym and resting when your not.
> 
> So to answer your question yes it does build decent tissue for some better than more frequent training


Thank you for the advice 

I'm gonna look up a decent ppl routine and give it a shot.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think for someone like you that works long hours, and maybe not predictable shifts too, a PPL will fit well around your life.

Which is why I train like that.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I think for someone like you that works long hours, and maybe not predictable shifts too, a PPL will fit well around your life.
> 
> Which is why I train like that.


I think I'm starting to agree. Any suggestions for a good routine?


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Found this on bb.com

Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Shoulder/Overhead Press: 3x5

Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 3x10-12

Rope Pushdowns: 3x10-12

Overhead Dumbbell Extension: 3x10-12

Shrugs: 3x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

Barbell Rows: 3x5

Lat Pulldowns: 3x8-10

Seated Rows: 3x8-10

Face-pulls: 3x-10-12

Barbell Bicep Curls: 4x-10-12

Hammer Curls: 3x10-12

Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):

Barbell Squats: 4x5-6

Leg Press: 3x8-10

Leg Extensions: 3x10-12

Hamstring Curls: 3x10-12

Standing Calf Raises: 5x10-12

Any improvements? I'll add deadlifts in on pull day.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@JayessBee I used to alternate deads and bb rows on pull day, week to week... but looks good!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Good plan Queenie. Thanks for everyone's input, I'm excited to get started


----------

